# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  How long before sleep do you take B6?

## funkychimp

Hi,
   I intend to take 100mg of B6 tonight. How long before sleep should I take it to get max effect?

Thanks in advance.

Paulh

----------


## ninja9578

Immediately, the first dream that you are likely to remember happens around 4am, and it only takes about a half an hour to get into your system.

100mg doesn't sound like very much.  I'm not sure how much I take but its about 1500&#37; daily recommended amount.  Don't worry, you can't overdose on B6, it's water soluble.

----------


## jmp

> Immediately, the first dream that you are likely to remember happens around 4am, and it only takes about a half an hour to get into your system.
> 
> 100mg doesn't sound like very much.  I'm not sure how much I take but its about 1500% daily recommended amount.  *Don't worry, you can't overdose on B6, it's water soluble.*



Sorry but: B6 Overdose
Although it seems like an adverse effects, due to overdose, can be reversed with simply stopping additional b6 intake. (ie. Stop taking the b6 pills)

----------


## imj

> Hi,
>    I intend to take 100mg of B6 tonight. How long before sleep should I take it to get max effect?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Paulh



Hi..what works very well for me is to take one at 9+am and another one at 3pm. I'll get pretty vivid dreams early in the night during the frist few REM periods.

IMJ

----------


## funkychimp

Thanks for the replys guys

Paulh

----------


## mylucidworld

I think the best way is to take the b6 about 4 hours after u go to bed, b cos if u take it too early b6 wears off and then even if u have an ld if will prob not be vivid which=crap ld. 

iv read that u can take up to 200mg b6 daily without any side effects.

----------


## ninja9578

I just looked up B6's half-life, it's eight hours.  So actually take it an hour or more before bed, it's metabolized much slower than I thought it was.

As for overdose: Oh, I didn't even know it was possible with that class of vitamin.  I just take one pill once a week or so, and 1500&#37; sounds like a lot, but the recommended daily allowance for people 19-50 is 1.3mg, so I guess I'm taking the same amount as you.

----------


## blinkskaterkc

> I just take one pill once a week or so, and 1500&#37; sounds like a lot, but the recommended daily allowance for people 19-50 is 1.3mg, so I guess I'm taking the same amount as you.



The daily % value of B6 for adults is 2 mg.  If you're taking 1500% of this daily % value, then you're taking 30mg.  So you're not really taking the same amount as 'funkychimp' because he's taking 100 mg.  

Also guys, just so you know it is not neccessary to take 100 mg of B6 to get the same effect as if you only took 50 mg.  Don't go overboard with this stuff.  Be smart and take it at reasonable amounts/increments.  Aright be safe and good luck.

----------


## wasup

not immediately.  check o'nus's physiology of sleep tutorial.  its all there

----------


## ninja9578

> The daily % value of B6 for adults is 2 mg.  If you're taking 1500% of this daily % value, then you're taking 30mg.  So you're not really taking the same amount as 'funkychimp' because he's taking 100 mg.  
> 
> Also guys, just so you know it is not neccessary to take 100 mg of B6 to get the same effect as if you only took 50 mg.  Don't go overboard with this stuff.  Be smart and take it at reasonable amounts/increments.  Aright be safe and good luck.



Oops, note to self: never do math with percents in my head. ::rolleyes::

----------


## Kal8

i just bought some b6 and it comes in 100mg tablets....is that safe to take a couple hours before bed?

and when is the best time? Seems really mixed here.

----------


## blinkskaterkc

Hi,

To answer your question about whether or not it is safe to take 100 mg of a B6 supplement before bed - It is best answered with quoted text from the Wikipedia article "Vitamin B6".





> Although vitamin B6 is a water-soluble vitamin and is excreted in the urine, very high doses of pyridoxine over long periods of time may result in painful neurological symptoms known as sensory neuropathy. Symptoms include pain and numbness of the extremities, and in severe cases difficulty walking. Sensory neuropathy typically develops at doses of pyridoxine in excess of 1,000 mg per day. However, there have been a few case reports of individuals who developed sensory neuropathies at doses of less than 500 mg daily over a period of months. None of the studies, in which an objective neurological examination was performed, found evidence of sensory nerve damage at intakes of pyridoxine below 200 mg/day (15). In order to prevent sensory neuropathy in virtually all individuals, the Food and Nutrition Board of the Institute of Medicine set the tolerable upper intake level (UL) for pyridoxine at 100 mg/day for adults. Because placebo-controlled studies have generally failed to show therapeutic benefits of high doses of pyridoxine, there is little reason to exceed the UL of 100 mg/day.



*Note: The use of the word pyridoxine in this passage is synonymous with 'vitamin B6'.

Therefore, it should be safe.  Just don't exceed 100 mg a day.

I hope that helps.

Regards,
Blink

----------


## Kal8

Wikipedia is the best thing ever. Anyone in the world can write anything they want about any subject. So you know you are getting the best possible information. - Michael Scott (The Office)

to my sig it goes.

jokes aside, thanks for the info. Gonna take  one tonight and see what happens

----------


## blinkskaterkc

Hi,

To answer your question about what time is best to take the B6 supplement - I would say to take it a couple hours before you go to bed.  Keep in mind it takes time to get into your nth stage of the REM cycle, so taking the supplement about an hour before bed will allow the vitamin to take its effect all during your sleep.

*Note: I am not a doctor or professional, so please be advised that my opinion is only my opinion.  I do, however, do research on the topic, and I am well-informed of the vitamin's nature.

Take care.

-Blink

----------


## Kal8

thanks again!

----------


## Kal8

Tried it lst night...didnt get much sleep but i had two dreams..both seemed to be clearer than normal.

----------


## Blaze Haze

One thing to keep in mind: don't take it too early.  It keeps you up and wired.  It took me sooo long to get to sleep one night, and by the time my dream started, 5 am, the effects were just beginning to come to a close.  The reason why B6 works is because it has stimulant effects, like caffeine.  B-complex is just as good, because B-6 and 12 are mild stimulants and are likely to keep you body in the stage of sleep that occurs in the morning just before you wake as you regain energy.  I usually take 100 mg of B-6 as I'm getting into bed.

----------


## Secret Neo

btw, how much does it usually cost?? and for anyone who uses it, does it get you many LDs? or just help with the recall part of things? oh and I'm 17, can i buy it legally? never been to a vitamin store b4.

----------


## Silvanus350

It's a freaking vitamin, I've never heard of having an age limit on 'em.

I take a multivitamin pill every day (now at night) with 25mg of B6 included, so I dunno how you'd get your hands on it otherwise.

----------


## Tavasion

i just take 500mg of b6 before bed, along with melatonin and valerian root, and i have some fucking crazy dreams. really cool Spawn dream while taking it, i had all his powers, very vivid...and im fine, no adverse side affects or anything.

----------


## Silvanus350

> i just take 500mg of b6...



That's like..... 25000x the recommended daily dosage and 5x the recommended maximum.   ::shock::

----------


## blinkskaterkc

500 mg of B6 every night is extremely dangerous to your health.  I hope you were kidding about that.  Just read my previous post about what that can do to your health.  That would be the most pathetically stupid thing I've ever seen.

----------


## Tavasion

i dont do it every night. im highly resistant to pills, vitamins, all that shit. i dont bother with vicodin or oxy anymore, they dont work at all, i took lots of corcidin, which was stupid i know, but nothing happened. i usualy take 100 or 200mg of b6 a night, and like 500 random times. i take 2000mg of Valerian, and like 12 mg of melatonin, ive been doing this for about 3 months, and im fine. lol. but, im not saying everyone else does this, its just how i am. ::alien:: not human!

----------


## Kal8

Well ive been taking b6 for 3 days now, and I've noticed increased recall..Now I'm remembering 2-3 dreams a night. Going to start keeping a dream journal now and see if that can bump it up to 3-4 dreams.

----------


## Truffles

Hey guys...I'm not really allowed to have vitamin pills of B6 so if I have say...a glass of milk and a bananna before bed, how much B6 is that equal to? I heard that it's a good bit but I'm not really sure. I took a glass of milk+bananna last night and I had a pretty crazy dream, so I'm guessing that that's the B6?

----------


## starrynight

I've tried B6 vitamins twice, both times right before bed.  With 100 mg I noticed nothing different, and with 200 mg I woke up and couldn't remember any dreams at ALL for the first time in weeks.  Does the memory wear off more quickly with B6?  Do I need to set an alarm to wake up between dreams?

----------


## tyrantt23

> Hey guys...I'm not really allowed to have vitamin pills of B6 so if I have say...a glass of milk and a bananna before bed, how much B6 is that equal to? I heard that it's a good bit but I'm not really sure. I took a glass of milk+bananna last night and I had a pretty crazy dream, so I'm guessing that that's the B6?



They don't contain much at all when compared to the vitamins... here is the dietary supplemental fact sheet.

Basically, 50 100% fortified bowls of cereal = 140 medium potatoes = 140 medium bananas = 200 25% fortified bowls of cereal = 100mg B6.

----------


## ChrisKohly

I just got b6 200 Mg
Running a quick personal experiment to see method of intake yeilds the best results, though this could vary for everyone.

I will first run 3 trials of having the 200mg cut in half, taking on half around 7:00, and the other half right before I hit the bed. Will repost tomorrow

----------


## gab

_***This thread is locked. It's old and there are similar in Lucid Aids forum.***_

----------

